# Spotting between periods?



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know why this would happen? I started AF on 2/10, was done on 2/15. But then on 2/28, I had a little bit of pink spotting, no spotting the next day, and then today I am again having a small amount of pink spotting.

This is out of the ordinary for me, and that's why I am wondering about it.
Any thoughts? TIA.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genesis* 
Does anyone know why this would happen? I started AF on 2/10, was done on 2/15. But then on 2/28, I had a little bit of pink spotting, no spotting the next day, and then today I am again having a small amount of pink spotting.

This is out of the ordinary for me, and that's why I am wondering about it.
Any thoughts? TIA.









So you spotted on day 18 of your cycle? When did you ovulate? Any chance it's implantation spotting?

For the record, I spot every day from about 5-7 post-ovulation until my period starts. I've been like this for years. So far, I haven't learned of a good explanation, or been able to stop it. It happened even when I was pregnant with DS thus confusing me enough that I didn't realize I was pregnant right away.


----------

